# Black hair algae :(



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Over the past couple months I have been "updating" my current 29g tank. I switched my hob filter for a canister, replaces my bulb lights for led lights and got an inexpensive co2 setup (just until I get a hang of it). Ive added a few more plants and swapped out some of the decor.

Since I added the co2 and the led lights I got an outbreak of black hair algae on the plants and a bright green type slime on the gravel. I have taken the plants out and got the BHA off, but it's starting to come back. I changed the led lighting to a dimmer setting but it doesn't seem to help. The snails and the hill stream loach don't seem to be touching it. How do I get rid of this ugly stuff??


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Found this info for you.

Originally posted by Aquatic Community

First off what is Black Hair algae? 
Black Hair Algae goes by a few other names: Black Brush Algae, Black Beard Algae but is usually known as BBA. It can sometimes be mistaked as Staghorn Algae, but the color Staghorn Algae is Greenish blue. 


Depending on amount of growth it could look like small patches of black hairs, or a black carpet (as in the picture).

The strands don't usually get very long, one centimeter is the usual size.

The algae usually forms on slow-growing plants such as Anubias, but it can also grow on gravel, diftwood, or rocks in your tank. 

How To Remove:

Using different fish or snails: There are a few different types of fish known to eat BBA,
Siamensis, CAE / SAE Algae Eaters, Black Mollies, Angelfish may eat it. Apple snails will also eat BBA.

Algae Eating Shrimp: Japonica Shrimp (Caridina japonica).

Chemical fixes:

Before doing this, it is recommended that you take out all the decorations covered with the BBA and soak then in a mild bleach and water solution. That will kill the Algae, and then you should scrub the plants with a soft brush to get it off to help it from growing back. 


Originally Posted by aquariums life 

Cause of algae
Unstable or too low Co2 levels seem to be ideal for the black brush algae to grow.
An imbalance in nutrients will also trigger this problem.

Treatment:
Oxygen: Can be successfully treated with a syringe of hydrogen peroxide. Overdosing peroxide will harm/kill your fish so I recommend no more than 1 ml of peroxide per 5 gallon. It works well but can’t be considered as an efficient treatment.

Co2: It’s been noticed that red algae are especially troubling in waters with plentiful CO2. Increase levels slowly to 30ppm will help lot. Try to keep Co2 levels as stable as possible.
Overdosing Flourish Excel can be used as an alternative to CO2.

Fish: Few fish will eat red algae. Siamese Algae Eaters and the American Flag Fish are known to eat it. Please let me know if you know other fish that eats Black Brush Algae.

Nutrients: In planted aquarium, the best way to eliminate Black Brush Algae is to let the plants out-compete the algae for the nutrients. Balanced nutrient levels, stable Co2 and enough light for plants growth are a must.
In non planted aquarium, regular water changes will help reducing nutrient levels.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you think adding more plants will help? I have Anubias, swords and a little bit of wisteria (newest plants). Will this help "choke out" the algae?


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

danilykins said:


> Do you think adding more plants will help? I have Anubias, swords and a little bit of wisteria (newest plants). Will this help "choke out" the algae?



Yes, more plants will definitely help. They all compete for nutrients so more pants help to starve out the algae. You may never get rid of it completely but can sure back it into a corner. So to speak.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What's your nitrate level?


----------

